# What about credit issues??



## Tybriss (Aug 27, 2008)

My hubby has been discussing relocating to singapore with his job. My question is, what do we do about people and things we owe on our credit? My hubby had a previous medical condition when he was a teenager that required thousands of dollars of surgery and medical bills. So now his credit isn't that good. Can this prevent us from being able to move overseas? Also, if it doesn't, we will be able to pay off a considerable amount of the debt while we're there. Are we able to pay off our american debt from singapore?

Has anyone else can credit issues but still able to move overseas?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Well, the good news is that your US credit record normally doesn't follow you overseas. The US system of credit history tracking is kind of unique and not at all referred to from outside the US.

Unless your credit obligations have contractual conditions that require you to pay off your debts before relocating, you will certainly be able to continue to pay off your obligations from overseas. It's usually easiest to keep at least one US bank account open so that you can transfer funds to and from that account and write checks (or issue payment orders online) from that account. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tybriss (Aug 27, 2008)

Well that's good to know! Also, if my hubby needs to get a credit card while he's there for work how will he be approved if they don't use US credit history and we've just moved there? 

Also, will I still be able to access US internet sites to pay bills? We're selling our house but I'm almost positive it won't sell before we have to move so I'll still need to be paying the bills (water, elec. etc) for that house which I can do online. I know some countries restrict internet and what may be accessed. Any ideas?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately I have no experience with Singapore, so I can't really help you on the details there.

In Europe (well, most countries here in Europe, not all) credit cards are issued by your bank and it's up to them whether or not to issue them, usually based on your bank balance and your salary. (Banks in some parts of the world require you to provide them with your salary information, and sometimes you must have your pay direct deposited to a bank account.) Then again, credit cards here don't allow you to roll over balances to the next month - they take the full amount you've charged from your bank account at the end of the month. You'll have to check with someone how these things work in Singapore. You may want to pose the question to hubby's prospective employer.

Although some countries do restrict Internet access, I haven't heard of many that wouldn't let you get back to your bank website in the US. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## anthonyjeremiel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Tybriss,

Anthony Jeremiel here. For credit cards, I'm sure your husband can apply for one when he arrives in Singapore with his current job. Most probably, it shouldn't be a problem.

As for internet restrictions, all I can say is Singapore is quite laxed on the web, so accessing it shouldn't be a problem as well. But do check with the company you are paying the bills to, most probably they are in a better position to advice you. 

Cheers. 




Tybriss said:


> Well that's good to know! Also, if my hubby needs to get a credit card while he's there for work how will he be approved if they don't use US credit history and we've just moved there?
> 
> Also, will I still be able to access US internet sites to pay bills? We're selling our house but I'm almost positive it won't sell before we have to move so I'll still need to be paying the bills (water, elec. etc) for that house which I can do online. I know some countries restrict internet and what may be accessed. Any ideas?


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

Singapore is a major international city ... you won't have any issues paying bills via internet or transfering money into off-shore accounts. This is one of Sing's main industries. 

I would suggest however, that depending on what sort of job your husband has, Singapore is not really the best place to save money to pay off accounts in the US.

The cost of living -- particularly for housing / cars -- is comparable to any major international city, if not higher than some like Sydney. 

You will need to make sure that the job offer includes a housing allowance of some kind in order to balance out costs. 

It all depends on your husband's type of job. If he's in marine engineering I hear that the sky is the limit for these pay packets ... but if he's simply in management / computing / sales ie. doesn't have a unique skill ... then you will more like be on a similar to local salary. 

Also ... we can't forget about the current economic crisis ... there are a number of large international companies ie. financial / advertising / sales that are actively cutting numbers. 

If you move now ... last on is often first off ... sorry. 

I would suggest you look very hard at whatever package you are being offered. 

You could look at other countries where the cost of living is actually cheaper than in the States and the income better ie. China is a good option ... 

Hope that helps
Cheers
ini_niki


----------

